# AS and IBS



## woahkelly (Jan 21, 2011)

--Sorry, I put AS instead of SA in the title but I can't figure out how to edit it---
Hi everyone, I just signed up a few minutes ago and I've already found like a billion new questions to ask. Well first off, I believe I have moderate SA. I've also been recently diagnosed with IBS- irritable bowel syndrome, for those who don't know. My symptoms are always gas and diarrhea. I also have a lot of other stomach problems that no doctor has been sure of. about once a month I get this terrible burning feeling that's very concentrated in one spot. I always described it as feeling like the inside of my intestines were burning or being cut. It's always right behind my belly button, sometimes a little bit above or below. The doctor who diagnosed me with IBS said that it's probably really bad gas pains, which may or may not be true, I'm not sure. Anyway, it doesn't seem like it's a common combination (IBS and social anxiety).

I believe I have IBS a little bit on a regular basis, like when I eat low-quality food. But the real problem occurs when I get anxiety about something. Even just going to school. This has gotten worse and worse over time. I've noticed IBS problems throughout middle school and mostly in highschool. Every day my stomach would be upset until my 3rd or 4th class. EVERY DAY. But I never associated it with anxiety until the past couple of years, when It became so obvious because I would have a knot in my stomach and have a nervous feeling in my chest like butterflies. Before then I just believed I was eating a bad breakfast. But now I'm positive.

This week has really almost topped it off to the point where I need to return to my doctor or seek out some type of therapy. I started my 4th semester of college on Tuesday, and my hands were clammy, my stomach was knotted, and all I could think about was not having to run to the bathroom. I thought it would get better, but my second day of classes, Thursday, was probably the worst of all. I felt extremely faint and kept having fears that I would completely black out and crap myself or something and wake up with a crowd around me or in a hospital or something awful.

I know it all sounds completely psychotic. But this has caused me to be afraid to make friends, or go out. My boyfriend is pretty much my best friend, but he's the type that just says "you'll be fine", and doesn't really understand. Also, I'm a little embarrassed to tell him about some of the details. Any time him and I hang out, I get all of the SA and IBS symptoms, even though we've been together for two years. What really makes me sad is that him and I might move in together this summer and the only thing I can think about is choosing an apartment with very isolated and private bathrooms.

A little bit of moderate social anxiety, I can deal with. Clammy hands and butterflies- sure. But when it involves my IBS symptoms and makes it to where the only place I'm comfortable is laying in bed with my cat all day, it's just not fair.

Anyway, If anyone has any information they can give me, any replies would be greatly appreciated. I've taken passionflower extract but it didn't help as much as I needed it to, and I'm trying to remember to take 5-htp every day. But that's about it. I'm not sure if the anxiety causes the IBS or if the fear of having IBS symptoms causes the anxiety.

Oh and I'm sorry about the long post, it tends to happen with me. I hope I'm posting this in the appropriate place. Thank you for reading :]


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

What treatment are you receiving for your IBS? Try cutting out grains and dairy products for 2 weeks and eat lots of fresh fruit and veg. Also get some prebiotics - not probiotics which are fermented milk; prebiotics - which is basically food for the good bacteria. Peferably, buy one that is combined with bacterial spores. 

If your syptoms improve try reintroducing foods one at a time. Start with oats because they contain a different type of gluten than wheat. If after another two weeks the reintroduced food does not trigger a reaction then try another. Give it two weeks again. Etc. 

If your symptoms don't clear then obviously grains and dairy are not the problem, but in some cases they can exacerbate the condition. My mum gets bloated and has loose stool when she eats wheat. One of my aunts -my mums sister - has celiacs(allergy to gluten) and their gran had IBS. I think there's a connection. Other foods may cause a reaction but it's up to you how far you go with the trials.

Also I react to wheat and dairy but not in my bowls. No IBS but I get lots of mucus in my throat and really bad heart burn, and lethargy.


----------



## woahkelly (Jan 21, 2011)

jonny neurotic said:


> What treatment are you receiving for your IBS? Try cutting out grains and dairy products for 2 weeks and eat lots of fresh fruit and veg. Also get some prebiotics - not probiotics which are fermented milk; prebiotics - which is basically food for the good bacteria. Peferably, buy one that is combined with bacterial spores.
> 
> If your syptoms improve try reintroducing foods one at a time. Start with oats because they contain a different type of gluten than wheat. If after another two weeks the reintroduced food does not trigger a reaction then try another. Give it two weeks again. Etc.
> 
> ...


I haven't had any real treatment for it yet. I tried going gluten free for a few days but since my diet is mostly sugary and bready things already it was hard to break away from it. I want to go back to the doc and have them test me for allergies to wheat, gluten, fructose and lactose and things of that sort. I really think the non-anxiety related IBS is an allergy to one of these, unless it's extremely mild anxiety. And thank you, I had heard about pre-biotics but I weren't sure what they were.

Oh and you should get tested for celiac disease as well, it doesn't affect the bowels in everybody. It can affect a lot of different parts of your digestive system. And many doctors misdiagnose celiac disease as IBS, so your grandparent may have had that and it may be running in your family.

Thanks for the reply :]


----------



## Stile (Jul 26, 2010)

I was prescribed levison sl for IBS and it's great, it's worth asking about if your willing to go the medicine route of dealing with IBS. It's works in minutes and it's melts on your tongue, so if you start to feel the symptoms you can take it right then without having to fill something to drink.

I also 100% agree with Jonny about trying prebiotics, I've had a lot of sucess with them as well.


----------



## woahkelly (Jan 21, 2011)

Stile said:


> I was prescribed levison sl for IBS and it's great, it's worth asking about if your willing to go the medicine route of dealing with IBS. It's works in minutes and it's melts on your tongue, so if you start to feel the symptoms you can take it right then without having to fill something to drink.
> 
> I also 100% agree with Jonny about trying prebiotics, I've had a lot of sucess with them as well.


I'll ask my doctor about that when I go, thanks!


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

woahkelly said:


> I haven't had any real treatment for it yet. I tried going gluten free for a few days but since my diet is mostly sugary and bready things already it was hard to break away from it. I want to go back to the doc and have them test me for allergies to wheat, gluten, fructose and lactose and things of that sort. I really think the non-anxiety related IBS is an allergy to one of these, unless it's extremely mild anxiety. And thank you, I had heard about pre-biotics but I weren't sure what they were.
> 
> Oh and you should get tested for celiac disease as well, it doesn't affect the bowels in everybody. It can affect a lot of different parts of your digestive system. And many doctors misdiagnose celiac disease as IBS, so your grandparent may have had that and it may be running in your family.
> 
> Thanks for the reply :]


Sugary and bready things? Hmmm. Too much sugar can cause an overgrowth in the intestine of a type of yeast called Candida. Perhaps drastic change to your diet is in order. Lots and lots of fresh fruit and veg. Try gluten free bread there are some quite acceptable ones on the market these days.

As far as getting tested is concerned, I've cut wheat and dairy out anyway so I'm not sure it's necessary. My energy levels a so good that I don't ever want to go back to the way I was before. Also the mucus was disgusting.


----------



## woahkelly (Jan 21, 2011)

jonny neurotic said:


> Sugary and bready things? Hmmm. Too much sugar can cause an overgrowth in the intestine of a type of yeast called Candida. Perhaps drastic change to your diet is in order. Lots and lots of fresh fruit and veg. Try gluten free bread there are some quite acceptable ones on the market these days.
> 
> As far as getting tested is concerned, I've cut wheat and dairy out anyway so I'm not sure it's necessary. My energy levels a so good that I don't ever want to go back to the way I was before. Also the mucus was disgusting.


Lol yeah it's a terrible diet, I know. I can't eat much meat or its too harsh, and I don't like vegetables, so for the most part I'm left with fruits and sugar and breads and pasta. I tried doing the whole "juicing" thing but I jumped into it too quick and starting feeling really nauseous, which is supposedly because of the bacteria not getting the breads that they want. I really want to start juicing again because I bought a nice expensive juicer, but a lot of fruits in my area are really out of season and they go bad really fast. So I've taken a break. I even grew wheatgrass, which I wonder if it has gluten in it? since it's wheat. I haven't really looked into it.


----------



## confidencelost (Sep 3, 2010)

No, wheatgrass does not contain gluten. Gluten is in the grain.

Cutting out gluten sorted out my mums IBS. She was tested for Celiac recently but doesn't have it, but it still seems to have rid her of it.

You should get tested jonny. If you have Celiac you can get a prescription filled for your gluten free foods on the NHS.


----------



## woahkelly (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah you can have Gluten Intolerance, which is just the allergy to gluten but you test negative for Celiac disease. Or your mom could've just had a wheat allergy.


----------



## hwasal (Jan 25, 2011)

I have IBS too. I take eqazil(Hyoscyamine) and it's working fairly okay in combinations with all the other meds I take. (for my IBS I also take a sterculia gum (it expands the colon) and a dimethicone (for the gases) (note: i'm from sweden not sure what these meds are called international) as well as SSRI and TCA for my mental disorders) And somehow they all work good together! I couldn't take SSRI before cus of my IBS - it got even worse since ssri loves giving you diarrhea haha. But actually SSRI, in low doses, can actually treat IBS as well, but for diarrhea-IBS SNRI sometimes works better. (read some research so I could be wrong, but IBS is so different for different people) You can also take a loperamide for the diarrhea. (only the egazil(and ofc ssri n tca), need prescription in sweden)

Anyways, That is if you really do have IBS but it could be other stuff, like ppl have written. Here's what I know about the rest:
Candida - garlic kills the bad bacterias. you can also add some probiotics (buy at a health store) to yor diet.
Gluten intolerance: Ask your doctor to take a test!
Lactose intolerance: Ask your doctor to take a test!


----------



## AudreyOnline (Jan 8, 2012)

I have the same issues with SA and IBS and the negative feedback cycle between the two. One of the best treatments: moderate cardio like running.

I'm lazy but I try to go to the gym everyday - but usually only make it about 4-5 times a week. And when I don't want to go, I think about how anxious I get and how much cardio helps. Do at least one mile, slowly increase distance. It really helps everything. It's hard though, to stay disciplined and stick with it - especially when you feel awful or SA at the gym. I go to an "ugly" gym with normal people. Not the fancy pretty gym with pretty people so I don't feel on spotlight or judged.

Anti-anxiety and anti-depressants help immensely, along with a therapist. My natural remedies include peppermint oil gel caps (helps with pain, gas, bowel discomfort), peppermint and other herbal teas, and probiotic supplements. In addition to the diet strategy others have mentioned, I try to eat a little bit every 3-4 hours so my stomach doesn't get empty and extra-irritable.

Anyone else have some success with these things?

My SA and IBS gets so awful when stressed at work or when dating a new guy. Cringe.


----------



## ALonelySoul (Jan 8, 2016)

I have been suffering from this for the last 3 and a half years. Needless to say, every day has been and still is a living nightmare. I just confessed to my grandma & sister about this problem today because the symptoms are getting worse by day. I exercise at least 1 hour/day, don't eat at night, don't eat anything that could cause gas/diarrhea, don't drink fizzy drinks etc. I'll visit my doctor asap and accept any form of help, be it therapy, medicine, exercise routine or other. It's a serious problem and a lot of people don't even realize how much it impacts your daily life. But it helps to hear other people's experiences and tips and tricks. Hang in there.


----------

